

Looking for cofouner in the UK. - mrkmcknz

I'm looking for a UK based co founder, preferably one swaying towards design as opposed to hacking.<p>I've already incorporated as a Delaware corporation and have seed funding on board.<p>I'm exploring all options and anyone who thinks they can fit the bill hit me up on email.
======
pavel_lishin
> anyone who thinks they can fit the bill hit me up on email.

You didn't describe much of a bill.

"Needed warm body who's more of a designer than a hacker."

My mom matches that description.

~~~
mrkmcknz
haha! Valid point.

However, I don't think one email will make me think hey this is the guy. I
mean I've spent countless hours in Starbucks and still have no co founder.

This will be just the start...

That make a bit more sense then my appalling initial post!

~~~
arctangent
You might not mind spending time exchanging emails with lots of people to find
a good fit for you but you simply haven't provided enough information for
"candidates" to to think it's worth investing their time on the off-chance
that you're a good fit for their own aspirations.

